# Proper Attire



## dinodan (Oct 8, 2010)

I have been asked to photograph the dedication ceremony for a new monument at a local historic cemetery. I am pretty sure that the attendees will dress formally. Given that, and the solemnity of the occasion, I don't want to show up in my standard jeans and polo shirt.

I'm thinking of khaki slacks and a button-down shirt. Would this be appropriate?


----------



## DC-Photog (Oct 8, 2010)

I've worn the same type of ouftit for 12 years to every job: 

black slacks
black long-sleeved dress shirt
black shoes (Ecco walking shoes rock)

no tie

I'd dress the same if I was given your assignment.


----------



## dinodan (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks.  I can do something like that.


----------



## Dion (Oct 21, 2010)

Something semi-formal would be okay, like the advise of DC-Photog. I often see photographers dressed like that in some of our family occasions. With the type of event that you will be coming to I think you really need to dress in a semi-formal way. The only time I see photographers go for jeans and shirts are during non-formal studio shoots or outdoor shoots.


----------



## skieur (Oct 26, 2010)

I think a photographer needs to blend in dress-wise with the crowd while still being able to shoot comfortably.  I remember only shooting one event while wearing a tux.  John Candy was the guest.  In the end it was worthwhile because I secured lots of other business there.

skieur


----------



## Jesllo (Oct 30, 2010)

I think it is very important to dress appropriate to the event.  I always dress the way I'd dress if I was a guest and not the photographer.


----------

